

Infrastructure as Processional Space - icebraining
http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/2015/04/infrastructure-as-processional-space.html

======
brudgers
The literary allusion is to Spiro Kostof's _A History of Architecture:
Settings and Rituals_ [1]. It's the more modern "standard" architectural
history textbook. Fletcher's _History of Architecture_ is the more traditional
[and less literary] textbook.

[1]:
[http://books.google.com/books/about/A_history_of_architectur...](http://books.google.com/books/about/A_history_of_architecture.html?id=SYtUAAAAMAAJ)

